# Crank puller not the right size?



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Sounds like you have an ISIS crank puller and you need a square taper one.

It's Nashbar....I wouldn't count being able to buy small parts.

Park CCP-22 Crank Puller for Square Taper Cranks


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

I recently got a cheapo Nashbar toolset (no hate, I can't afford anything better at the moment) to do basic repairs and maintenance on my bike, and I'm having trouble getting the crankarms off. The bike has '99 Campy Chorus cranks/BB, and I can get to the point where the crank puller is screwed into the crankarm and I'm torquing down on the puller, but despite excessive force the arm will not come off. Looking inside the crankarm, it appears that the little metal head on the puller is too large for the hole that it needs to fit into to pop off the crankarm... Does anyone know if it is possible to just get a smaller head for the crankpuller (I popped the head off and it appears like it would be easy to just pop in a smaller one) and where I might find one of those, or alternatively what sort of crank puller I should be looking for on ebay to get the cranks off so I can get to the bottom bracket and begin discovering a whole new range of trouble?


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> Sounds like you have an ISIS crank puller and you need a square taper one.


+1, the pushing pad has to be smaller than the spindle hole in the crank arm. there are two sizes, small (original) less than 10mm in diameter for sq. taper spindles, and large 12mm+ for ISIS or oversized splined spindles. You have to use the right one for either.

But don't panic yet, there's a workaround. Scrounge around for something small enough to fit within the square hole in the crank arm, and thick enough to come up above the lip so your pusher can press it without bottoming against the crank. It doesn't have to come more than 1-2mm above the lip since once the crank is pulled a hair off the taper it comes the rest of the way without help.

If you're going to keep using the square taper crankset, consider grinding down the OD of your tool's pushing pad to LT 10mm converting it to the correct remover.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Good advice from FB. And it shouldn't be hard to find something of the appropriate size. A nut for a #8 machine screw is about 9mm diameter across the points, and about 4mm thick. That should do it.


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

Great advice, thanks guys! I'll give it a try tonight.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I could be mistaken - but dont' crank pullers usually come with both "heads"? My Pedros did. 

OP, I encountered the same thing this spring when I had to pull a square taper crank. I'd bought and used the Pedros puller the year before to remove an ISIS type crank on a different bike. It was only through pure luck that I happened to glance in my tool box (where I'd thrown the puller when I got it) and saw an object that I eventually figured out was a smaller version of the head that I'd used for the ISIS crank. I don't pull cranks all that much so it's kind of a learning curve every time I do it.

Also, before you mess around too much with workarounds, consider that you can go to your local LBS and get a new tool, probably w/ both heads for $15, maybe even a replacement smaller head for a couple of bucks.

Good luck.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Get the park one, that ones fits campagnolo just right.

Park Tool CCP-22





Dan333sp said:


> I recently got a cheapo Nashbar toolset (no hate, I can't afford anything better at the moment) to do basic repairs and maintenance on my bike, and I'm having trouble getting the crankarms off. The bike has '99 Campy Chorus cranks/BB, and I can get to the point where the crank puller is screwed into the crankarm and I'm torquing down on the puller, but despite excessive force the arm will not come off. Looking inside the crankarm, it appears that the little metal head on the puller is too large for the hole that it needs to fit into to pop off the crankarm... Does anyone know if it is possible to just get a smaller head for the crankpuller (I popped the head off and it appears like it would be easy to just pop in a smaller one) and where I might find one of those, or alternatively what sort of crank puller I should be looking for on ebay to get the cranks off so I can get to the bottom bracket and begin discovering a whole new range of trouble?


----------

